# Best (Cheapest) Place to Buy Four Wheeler



## squirrelstalker5 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm in the market for a yamaha or honda four wheeler.  What dealers have the best prices?


----------



## Buzz (Jan 22, 2007)

Southern Powersports in Chattanooga is by far the cheapest I found on Honda ATVs.   I couldn't find a dealer in the Atlanta area that could come within $800 of the price I bought mine for.   The amount of volume they do on the weekends is stunning.   Dawn2Dusk and I went there and bought 2 of them before hunting season.  There must have been 30 people waiting by the door to get in 20 minutes before the store opened.   People show up from all over the southeast to buy Hondas there.

I've never seen so many ATVs in one building and the price on their Internet page is the out the door price.


----------



## squirrelstalker5 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks 7x57.  I'll check it out.   Anybody know any other places?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 23, 2007)

Try Lawrenceville Honda....I bought my Yamaha Kodiak
450 fro them....
Called and looked at all ATV places in Atlanta area when
I was looking...Gave me a better deal....
I paid cash for mine, so that may have had something to
do with it....


----------



## whithunter (Jan 23, 2007)

7x57 hit it on the head.  You will not find anywhere that will touch southern honda's prices.  They have a website if you do a search that has all of there prices listed.  Just add $18 to the list price and that will be the out the door price.  Also if you go up there try to go during the week.  That place is packed out on the weekends.


----------



## seabear2 (Jan 23, 2007)

www.lakehillmotors.com

Its a little drive but it was worth the 2k I saved.


----------



## msubulldog (Jan 23, 2007)

I have noticed a significant difference with Southern Honda's prices this year.  In years past they have had much lower prices, but they are still below retail.  I have not seen a store in ATL that will sell below retail and then they always have fees to add on top of that.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 23, 2007)

call my uncle charles sasser at lawrenceville honda (thu-sat) and tell him I told you to call.  he gives a great deal most of the time


----------



## bfann (Jan 23, 2007)

*Savings*

Last year I saved almost $1200 bucks at Chattanooga!


----------



## Buzz (Jan 23, 2007)

msubulldog said:


> I have noticed a significant difference with Southern Honda's prices this year.  In years past they have had much lower prices, but they are still below retail.  I have not seen a store in ATL that will sell below retail and then they always have fees to add on top of that.



They seem to fluctuate but they are still selling the one I bought which has an MSRP of $6399 for for $5233.     When I bought mine it was $5083.     Most of the placed I checked did a bottom dollar (before fees) around $6100 and they acted like they were doing an enormous favor.   Just checking Southern Honda Powersports prices on all their machines today, they are still quite a ways under MSRP.


----------



## squirrelstalker5 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the input.  I'll keep these places in mind during my search.


----------



## DaGris (Jan 25, 2007)

I sold atv's and motorcycles in Augusta for years. Theres hardly much mark up in them. If we sold a atv for msrp, we made about 700.00 plus a couple hundred in hold back money(on a 350cc or bigger). I never could understand how the place in TN and Miss could sell them for so cheap. We even called our reps to find out if they were getting better dealer prices and they said no, every dealer pays the same $ for the same item. ???????   some dirt bikes and small atvs you didnt make 300.00 bucks!  If we were trying to make a deal with someone, we tried to do a 12% deal(profit, ex. $5000 cost + 12% =5600 total plus tax and whatever the dealer might charge ).I quit selling them about 3 years ago and dont have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## squirrelstalker5 (Jan 26, 2007)

I found nice four wheeler in the Swap and Sell and bought it on Wed.  Thanks for the input.  Maybe others that are thinking ot buying from a dealer can keep that in mind.


----------



## CAMO84 (Jan 26, 2007)

Southern Powersports by far. They buy in such high volumn they do get a price break I dont care what the vendors say. You buy mass quantities you will get a break from the manufacturer


----------



## JR (Jan 26, 2007)

Southern Powersports is great for Yamaha, Honda, and Kawasaki, but no longer for Polaris!  Polaris quit giving them a 'break' on the units, do to complaints from other Polaris dealers!


----------



## yeah700cc (Feb 2, 2007)

*WATCH OUT !!!!!!!*

BOUGHT MY 700 THERE GREAT PRICE........THEN BOOM !!!! GOT HIT WITH HENRY COUNTY TAX BILL 1 YEAR LATER FOR THE TUNE OF 600$


----------



## TJay (Feb 2, 2007)

I bought my '06 Grizzly for Big Number One Yamaha in Birmingham AL., and I didn't even have to go to B'ham to get it.  Made the deal and worked out the arrangements over the phone and met the salesman at the rest area on the GA/AL line.  Got a good deal too.


----------



## Hogguide (Feb 2, 2007)

squirrelstalker5 said:


> I'm in the market for a yamaha or honda four wheeler.  What dealers have the best prices?



We bought one in Hopkinsville, KY (Yamaha Grizzly 700-Camo, Warn Winch, Big Tires and Rims) and saved over $2000 from what we were quoted from the Dealer in Macon, GA. 
Hopguide


----------



## Tim68 (Feb 3, 2007)

Smith Powersports.Franklin, N.C. right off 441.Around 15 to 20 miles from Ga.state line.I saved a little over $1000 compared to Ga. prices,on my Honda Rancher 350 in 2004.They work on 4 wheelers cheaper also.


----------

